# Cab Enclosure



## Hal King (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello I have a 1991 Kabota B8200 that I am looking for a cab enclosure if anyone out there has one or knows where I could acquire one I would appreciate it. I am located in upper Michigan but would be willing to travel or pay additional shipping. Thanks in advance.


----------

